# Last minute tips for job hunting?



## listerd (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi - I am about to start some serious job hunting in Dubai. Do you guys have any last minute tips that I ought to say or mention? My tactic is to target specific companies that i think would you be interested in me (and vica versa).

Thanks for all help/advice!


----------



## mojoboy7 (Feb 1, 2009)

listerd said:


> Hi - I am about to start some serious job hunting in Dubai. Do you guys have any last minute tips that I ought to say or mention? My tactic is to target specific companies that i think would you be interested in me (and vica versa).
> 
> Thanks for all help/advice!


Hi there job hunting in Dubai can be easy or difficult but if you are an engineer or an architect then you will be hired easily. One tip though is to re-work your CV with the qualifications posted in the job search. Take heart though if you are a European or with Arabic background job hunting for you is easy as abc.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Are you in Dubai?

Cos that makes such a difference, turning up on their doorstep means they can't ignore you....


----------



## mojoboy7 (Feb 1, 2009)

Another tip though is to try Abu Dhabi instead because some of our projects in Dubai were stalled and Abu Dhabi is still on a run. Real figure shows Abu Dhabi Construction companies are still hiring see bayt.com and monster.com.


----------

